# GarageBand to iTunes?



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I am new too macs and I have just made a cool song on GarageBand. I am wondering how to get it to play on iTunes other than pressing record. Is there any other way? Thanks


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

audiodan said:


> I am new too macs and I have just made a cool song on GarageBand. I am wondering how to get it to play on iTunes other than pressing record. Is there any other way? Thanks


Export the song to MP3 or WAV in Garageband. Then add it to you library in iTunes. The WAV will be converted into MP3 format if this is not the native format of the audio file.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

Isn't there a way to directly export to iTunes in Garageband ?? I thought when you export an MP3 is gets added to iTunes under a playlist with the author's name ...


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks, it works!


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

The default for me was always File>Export to iTunes. Then I would change the format from AAC to MP3 once in iTunes.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

The simple export to iTunes above is in full-size format, not AAC. This therefore leaves you the freedom to then compress in any desired format.

PS: Pls post in the Help forum, not the general one


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Ah yes, my bad, AIFF is what it exports as.


----------

